# Zipper and Rayne



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all. Been a member for a short while but never really introduced myself or our babies. Zipper is the creme colored rattie and Rayne is the dark. I love posting pictures, so here are a few!
View attachment 80250

View attachment 80258









The second two are older pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting. The first two attachments are broken now even though they weren't earlier. 

I give up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't give up lol xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

View attachment 80554

View attachment 80562


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok last try... I officially do give up after this! 









This one of Rayne is an older one; he is a bit bigger now.


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww they look a lot like my furbabies Aang and Zuko. Aang is a beige standard and Zuko is black (berkshire?) dumbo.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The 2nd pic the cream rattie looks like a Siamese...does he have points? So pretty!


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

To be honest I'm a bit flummoxed by his coloring lol. They were both smaller when we got them a month ago, and Zipper was entirely cream colored at that point. He's only developed the darker fur on his face I'd say in the last week or two? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like a Siamese  my boy was creamy blue-beige & then turned lighter with points.


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

OMG, the attachment is broken again, I don't understand why this is happening. Both pics were on the post and fine for hours. Makes no sense. And that last one I did from my computer, avoiding the app entirely. Does anyone have any idea what is going on?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I can see the pics fine and theyre very adorable especially the one who looks to be a dumbo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmm. That is very weird. I would normally assume it's some error with my phone / app... But yesterday I couldn't see the first couple pics on the computer either. Not sure what to think now lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

That is a beautiful pair of rats you've got!


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! They are completely entertaining lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Made a vid too, they are just nosing around on cage clean day!


----------

